# (Gelöst) F2 verhält sich wie STRG+ALT+F2 (xServer)

## mf2

Hallo,

seitdem ich Gentoo installiert habe, habe ich beim X Server das Phänomen, dass ein Druck auf die Taste F2 das tty2 erscheinen lässt (wie die Tastenkombination STRG+ALT+F2). 

Das ist ziemlich nervig, da F2 bspw. auch unter KDE der Shortcut für das Umbenennen einer Datei ist.

Hier mal meine xorg.conf: http://phpfi.com/272345

Ich verwende xorg-server-1.3.0.0 und Gentoo 2007.0 mit KDE 3.5.7.

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee?Last edited by mf2 on Fri Nov 02, 2007 8:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

Hhm, KDE->Kontrollzentrum->Regionaleinstellungen->Tastenkürzel ?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ist es nur in KDE oder auch bei startx?

----------

## mf2

Es ist auch bei startx.

Im Kontrollzentrum ist für F2 keine Tastenkombination eingetragen.

----------

## toralf

Hhm, hier mal mein Keyboard-Konfigurationsabschnitt :

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

        Option      "XkbOptions" "eurosign:e"

EndSection

```

----------

## mf2

So sieht das bei mir aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
> 	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
> ...

 

Ich hab ma die Option "CoreKeyboard" auskommentiert, aber das hatte auch keinen Effekt. Und an nodeadkeys wird es ja wohl nich liegen, zumal ich gelegentlich auch ein é oder õ tippe.

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

was hast du in /etc/conf.d/keymaps geändert bzw eingetragen? Sektion EXTENDED_KEYMAPS wäre von besonderem Interesse.

----------

## mf2

 *Quote:*   

>  ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps
> 
> KEYMAP="de"
> 
> SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"
> ...

 

Hmmmm könnte es an SET_WINDOWKEYS liegen?

----------

## jkoerner

Trag mal versuchshalber KEYMAP="de-latin1" ein und starte X neu.

Falls du nodeadkeys verwenden möchtest trägst du hier KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys" ein.

Ist ein Auswechseln der Tastatur oder der Test eines anderen Betriebssystems möglich? Nur um einen Defekt der Tastatur auszuschließen...

An der SET_WINDOWKEYS liegt es nicht.

----------

## mf2

Hallo,

KEYMAP="de-latin1" hat das Problem behoben.

Vielen Dank!  :Smile: 

----------

